# FREE: Gold CAE, Flying Foxes, Clown Loaches



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have decided to let my friends find a new home. I have *2 beautiful golden Chinese algae eaters*. They don't bother anyone but my 8 year old pleco. Since they are making me choose, the pleco wins. I have seen these working tirelessly around the tank. They will eat BBA, at least compromised BBA. They also clean the glass of algae

Also relocating due to eating my Rotala hippuris are *3 gorgeous flying foxes*. I've seen them also cleaning around the tank.

Just got *2 clown loaches*, because I love them. Unfortunately they have been squeezing in under my Hygro sp "Araguaia" and breaking the leaves off. They have to go.

All these have been in my 125g and gotten along fine together. Any takers?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I think we would be happy to accept the Clown Loaches. I'll have to check with Shane on the flying foxes. Not interested in the chinese algae eater, unfortunately they seem to be nothing but trouble and in fact we have one we'd like to get rid of ourselves. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You are welcome to the Clown loaches and the flying foxes. 

I have had the golden CAE's for a couple of years. They have been model citizens except for chasing my one pleco. I have about 7 more plecos that they never bother. They don't seem to bother the flying foxes either. They never hurt anybody but I don't want them bullying my old man pleco; after all he is 8 yrs. old.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Flying foxes can sometimes be trouble too. Love the fish though


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Turns out that I have 4 flying foxes. See how sweet they are?!... I didn't even know there were 4 in there. I caught the last two last night. The only problem with my flying foxes is that they will eat Rotala Wallichii and Rotala Hippuris. They leave every other plant alone. (... and I have lots of plants in there!) I've never seen these fish bother anybody. My tank is right in my living room so I watch it a lot.

I have one golden CAE left to catch. He got away once and now doesn't want to come near the trap. He's smart!  Wish me luck!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

They are super fast!!!

I haven't noticed mine being trouble, but I have only 1, and he's great.

Hopefully someone can give these guys a good home


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike and Shane - So you want the Clown Loaches. What about the Flying Foxes. Was that a yes?

Any takers for the beautiful golden guys? They are sweet....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, I have caught everybody. They are waiting to go to their new homes. Does anybody want them? If not I'll take them to the LFS.

2 clown loaches - Mike and Shane
4 flying foxes - ?
2 golden chinese algae eaters - ?

I'm working on catching all my yellow congos. I have about 9 of them, males and females. Nothing is wrong with them, just changing out fish. Any takers for those guys? Here's a blurry px. (They are too fast for me to get a good one!)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If no one else wants the flying foxes, I'm sure we can give them a home. But we don't need them if someone else wants them. 

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Congos are really pretty, but we're at capacity on those. They are great in high light tanks because the edges of their fins catch the light and glow. 

Michael


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

What are you getting to put in the tank in replacement of all these guys?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ever since I saw the pxs of the red congos I have been enamored with them. I don't know if I'll be able to afford them but I have been talking to the guy that took the red red pxs. I'll know in a week or two if he has them and how much. I'd like about 12 or so.

'Course I gotta catch these guys first!


----------

